# The Faofao Beach Fale Resort. Part I.



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

Our three motor vehicles were loaded with all the Family, and all the thing's we wanted to take with us for an overnight stay at the Faofao Beach Fale Resort. It was situated on the southern coast of Upolu Island, in Samoa, some way towards the east of Lotofaga-Safata Bay. We were all in high spirits, as the three vehicles followed each other along the twisting road leading around the eastern side of the central Tableland, towards the southern coast of Upolu Island.
The holiday resort was divided in two by the coastal road running through it along the southern side of the island. On the shore-side of the road were a jumble of classic wooden fales, built in an oval shape of logs buried in the sand, with a raised wooden deck overhanging the white coral sand of the beach, and the lapping water of the lagoon at high tide.
Their roves were made of plaited coconut leaves, mounted into a pitched roof. Small wooden ladders were attached to each fale at the landward end for access, as the decks were up to six feet above the sand.
There was a cluster of fales in the centre, all closely packed together. These were the fales that our family occupied, with Mariana taking the central one to have the family around her. I was offered the central one in front, with the crystal-blue of the azure water lapping at the sand beneath it at high tide.
There was a line of high, mountainous islands offshore, with connecting coral reefs joining them all together and forming a placid lagoon between them and the shore. Although the breakers were going on for ten feet high out on the fringing reef,

I must apologize to my readers, but when I was typing up this thread I was interrupted by an upload from Windows. By the time that I finally got re-connected, Taff had replied so instead of just editing the thread, it posted it all over again. Sorry, Taff, for this interruption to my short story. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks .


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

You paint an exotic picture, Dick!

Cheers

Taff


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*The Faolao Beach Fale Resort. Part I.*



Cpt Dick Brooks said:


> Our three motor vehicles were loaded with all the Family, and all the thing's we wanted to take with us for an overnight stay at the Faofao Beach Fale Resort. It was situated on the southern coast of Upolu Island, in Samoa, some way towards the east of Lotofaga-Safata Bay. We were all in high spirits, as the three vehicles followed each other along the twisting road leading around the eastern side of the central Tableland, towards the southern coast of Upolu Island.
> The holiday resort was divided in two by the coastal road running through it along the southern side of the island. On the shore-side of the road were a jumble of classic wooden fales, built in an oval shape of logs buried in the sand, with a raised wooden deck overhanging the white coral sand of the beach, and the lapping water of the lagoon at high tide.
> Their roofs were made of plaited coconut leaves, mounted into a pitched roof. Small wooden ladders were attached to each fale at the landward end for access, as the decks were up to six feet above the sand.
> There was a cluster of fales in the centre, all closely packed together. These were the fales that our family occupied, with Mariana taking the central one to have the family around her. I was offered the central one in front, with the crystal-blue of the azure water lapping at the sand beneath it at high tide.
> ...


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For tsell.*

G'day, Taff, good to hear from you... way past your bedtime, no don't! After working ten years of night-shifts myself before retirement, I'm fairly nocturnal myself. I hope you liked the rest of the thread, and are looking forward to the second part next Sunday. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

